# The Stones. Our Ancient USBs. A chronicle.



## Luz Bella (Dec 18, 2020)

We called ourselves The Witches. It was our girly group. In our weekly gatherings we caught up with one another about our lives, about our jobs and boyfriends while eating snacks, pastries and sodas or teas. We never summoned demons or made any type of witchcraft. The most farfetched thing we talked about on these reunions was about reincarnation and with some reticence from some of them. 

One evening one of The Witches brought up a handful of stones. She didn't explain anything while she was giving each of us one stone, and the rest of us didn't ask her anything. 

The little stones -about one inch and a half each- had nothing in particular about them. Gray stones, with irregular sides, covered in dirt.

 When it was my turn I opened my hand to receive the strange gift and the stone fell in my open palm. A pain as lightning struck me! I screamed in pain very angry and worried at the time. The stone was hot! and I dropped it instantly. My palm was red. Burnt.

"Are you crazy???!!!", I shouted to the witch. "You burnt me!!!!! You put the stones in the oven!!!!!!" I cried while I was holding my burnt hand with the other hand by the wrist, looking at the red circle of the burnt area on my palm.  

The witch stood pale. Frozen. She couldn't talk. The other witches looked at their stones in their hands and to me in awe.

I was sobbing. The pain was deep. And I was so angry.

After some seconds the witch could talk. "I haven't put the stones in the oven! Why would I do that?! Why would I hurt you, if I love you all?" 

Another witch reached for the stone I dropped. "It's cold. Why did you said it was hot?!" asked me with her eyes as plates.

All the eyes were over me. I was still moving my burnt hand and thinking what to put to heal it.

Finally, the witch that gave us the stones could talk more:

"My brother went to a trip to Germany. He visited the ruins of an old castle and took these stones from a wall. 'Give them to your friends The Witches', he said to me....'That castle was destroyed by a fire!".

We were dumbfounded. We look at each other in silence. One of them gave me once again "my" stone. It was cold. 

My hand remained burnt with that red circle for several days.

So. Yes. Our history was stolen but one of the ways it can be retrieved is "reading" one of the "books" or "CDs" of nature: stones. We are the devices to "read" them.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting.
Is this a true story then?


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes. It is real. I was burnt by that stone.


----------



## aj00148 (Dec 18, 2020)

I think it can be true if you’re receptive to it, if you’re able to get psychic impressions from touch. I think it could apply to more than just stones; anything can tell a story, but it’s one of those things that many would call pseudoscience, though I don’t doubt the possibility of it being true.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 18, 2020)

An interesting OP to be sure. It serves as an inspiration for a thread on the history of psychic phenomena.

People that are "intuitive" can pick up on a greater degree of esoteric and metaphysical phenomenon. It has been proven.
Recently I read an article by Linda Moulton Howe that said the original US Navy Seal Team One were all hand picked because they were intuitive along with being superb commandos. They could communicate on a deeper lever when electronic COMMS were down or inoperable, plus they could tell when the baddies were behind a thick wall. Remote Viewers, all of them. Today Im guessing it is standard procedure for Seal Teams. It makes sense.

I wonder about the term "pseudoscience." I think the PTB coined it to deter people like us. Im sure of it!
The CIA would not have invested untold millions in MK Ultra and Remote Viewing if psychic phenomena were not 100% real.
Its said we are ALL psychic to one degree or another.

The stone megalithic structures worldwide may hold an etheric kind of information for us to find soon. Stone is crystalline, just like a silicon chip. The ancients would not have put so much effort into building with oversized stones if there wasn't an energy benefit. The Great Pyramid was a big one that housed the King's chamber for priesthood Astral travel.

If an intuitive passes an energetic (earth energy site) old church, castle, star fort, or standing stone circle and picks up on vibrations in the ether, its possible they are sensing a rip or hole in the dimensional timeline (They can cross one another apparently), which may account for seeing historical ghosts, visions, and the like. Somehow, stones and other objects must be able to hold information for those who can sense it.

And what about all those strange stone tools around the world with no obvious tool use capability. What were those used for?


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 18, 2020)

aj00148 said:


> I think it can be true if you’re receptive to it, if you’re able to get psychic impressions from touch. I think it could apply to more than just stones; anything can tell a story, but it’s one of those things that many would call pseudoscience, though I don’t doubt the possibility of it being true.




Yes. Everything is "readable". 
And I know it could be called pseudoscience. But this is a label put by the same science that is incapable to create a measuring device so fine and accurate as to "read" the subtle energies our human brains can pick up.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020



JWW427 said:


> I wonder about the term "pseudoscience." I think the PTB coined it to deter people like us.
> The CIA would not have invested millions in MK Ultra and Remote Viewing if psychic phenomena were not 100% real.
> Its said we are ALL psychic to one degree or another.



Indeed.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2020

The energy is there to be picked up. 

Another anecdote is when I was visiting the super modern house of a friend. All of a sudden I began to hear screams inside my head. While looking at the superb and beautiful architecture all I was hearing was those horrific screams and sobbing. I decided to tell my friend what I was listening inside my head. He began to cry at that moment. He confessed to me he was very sad because he had broken up with his girlfriend and every night he cried and screamed like crazy. 

I've been in old cities, visited old sites here in Mexico and in other countries. Yes. I've picked up many information through audible, visible and in a general feeling.

But what I love the most is to visit the old cathedrals. Since I was a teenager I wanted to buy one of those old churches and live in there. So yes. These old cathedrals were used for healing. They were -and still are but in a lesser degree- amplifiers of divine -etherical - energy.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 19, 2020)

I posted about cathedrals somewhere on the forum.
A scientist named Eric Dollard said they were "analog waveform generators." Sacred geometry. Cymatics.
Some have said the same, that they were for healing and the amplification of love and light in the soul originally.
Organized religion has stolen and corrupted that power in my opinion.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 19, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> A scientist named Eric Dollard said they were "analog waveform generators." Sacred geometry. Cymatics.



He has a great interview found here, with Greg Carlwood of the Higherside Chats.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

This is phenomena is called Psychometry.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 19, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> I posted about cathedrals somewhere on the forum.
> A scientist named Eric Dollard said they were "analog waveform generators." Sacred geometry. Cymatics.
> Some have said the same, that they were for healing and the amplification of love and light in the soul originally.
> Organized religion has stolen that power in my opinion.



Eric Dollard.  I watched years ago an interview of him in his car...he was talking about that the sun is a converter from another dimension. I knew this from my own experience by something that happened to me in 2009. He's right.

I didn't know he talked about the cathedrals in this way. 

Some of these buildings are "dead" now. Empty eggshells. Hollow carcasses of what once was full of life, high frequency vibrations...

I can "see" the intention behind the widespread ugliness and disharmony that is the official norm of the PTB architecture, and of almost every cultural expression.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



trismegistus said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > A scientist named Eric Dollard said they were "analog waveform generators." Sacred geometry. Cymatics.
> ...


Thank you. I'll llisten it.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> This is phenomena is called Psychometry.


Yes. Thank you. I forgot the name of this phenomena.?


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

Luz Bella said:


> Yes. Thank you. I forgot the name of this phenomena.?



During my brief encounter with Spiritualism many,many many years ago, it was used as one of the first training exercises for budding mediums.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 19, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Luz Bella said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Thank you. I forgot the name of this phenomena.?
> ...


Oh yes! I've been in these type of groups and experimented with several objects. I remember one time ...learning how to "see" through the tips of my fingers with my eyes blindfolded.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 19, 2020)

Luz Bella said:


> learning how to "see" through the tips of my fingers with my eyes blindfolded.



Apparently you can be hypnotised to see through anything, or rather for it not to register on your consciousness... or maybe simply to ignore it. I think that happens to a great many people these days without them realising it, although not on a physical level.

Sorry, a bit off-topic.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes. It could be.
No. I don't think is off-topic. The information about the truth is everywhere. We are searchers of Truth.


----------



## aj00148 (Dec 19, 2020)

I agree; the term pseudoscience seems invented for the purpose of discrediting phenomena that mainstream science cannot/will not verify. To me, these psychic phenomena are latent in all of us, it’s just a matter of training correctly to develop it. 

There’s a reason why these things are repressed and discredited by TPTB; to actively develop these latent abilities will eventually make one realize the true source of creation within. When that happens, you are no longer a slave to the system that wants you to be nothing more than a confused drone who benefits the economy and the status quo. Which is one reason our history has been edited and altered; there was a time long ago when the development of psychic/spiritual skills was considered an integral part of the human experience. Unfortunately, much of this understanding was written out of our history.


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 20, 2020)

aj00148 said:


> There’s a reason why these things are repressed and discredited by TPTB; to actively develop these latent abilities will eventually make one realize the true source of creation within.



Absolutely and this ties in with the true meaning of the word Cabala, which is distinct and opposite to the inverted doctrine of the Kabbala:



Felix Noille said:


> There is another meaning of the word ‘Cabala.’
> 
> “_Though never spoken, the phonetic cabala, this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is the *instinct or voice of nature*.”_
> 
> ...


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 20, 2020)

Cabal=Caballo.  (Horse). I didn't know this. 
Exactly! The horse (the Cabal)  as the way of transportation. A helper on this realm. We ride this Cabal as we ride our physical and noble  horses: moving fluidly our bodies in synch with the movements of the horse but at the same time, keeping the reins in our hands for a while until we are one with our Caballo. 

I remember now the Tarot card The Sun. A little boy riding free-hands a white horse. He is one with his line of communication, with his Caballo. He is now the sun, the giver of life and light. The sunflowers follow him and not the physical sun that is there.





The Teachings are everywhere,  but concealed in plein sight, covered by the thick veils of ridicule, superstition or fear, hidden in the organized religions, coded in our sacred books.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:
There is another meaning of the word ‘Cabala.’

“_Though never spoken, the phonetic cabala, this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is the *instinct or voice of nature*.”_

This information comes from Fulcanelli, also known as The Last Alchemist and is purportedly very ancient wisdom. This universal language is not only restricted to humans, but all of creation..., hence it’s association with the word ‘horse’ (i.e. in ancient times the horse was the animal that people had the closest link with in terms of farming and transport.)



Luz Bella said:


> Cabal=Caballo.  (Horse). I didn't know this.
> Exactly! The horse (the Cabal)


Well now,  isn't that interesting.
In old irish Capall is the word for horse 

*capall (Old Irish)*
*Origin & history*
From Insular Celtic *_kapallos_, from Proto-Celtic‎. Compare Welsh ceffyl‎ and Gaulish caballos‎, presumably whence Latin caballus‎ was borrowed.*Noun*

horse
*Descendants*

Irish: _capall_
Manx: _cabbyl_


Source

Incidentally,there was a time over ten years ago when I was experiencing  a lot of psychic phenomenon and spending a lot of head time in the 5th dimension, there was a white horse spirit near me all the time while meditating or writing.
I found it surprising until I happened to learn they are the Messengers between worlds.

Sorry for the random entry to the conversation,
I've been lurking SH when I can,very busy in real life,looking forward to being able to come back when I have time and join in this very interesting  conversation. ?


	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2020



Luz Bella said:


> aj00148 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it can be true if you’re receptive to it, if you’re able to get psychic impressions from touch. I think it could apply to more than just stones; anything can tell a story, but it’s one of those things that many would call pseudoscience, though I don’t doubt the possibility of it being true.
> ...


School choir as a child singing in Cathedral, absolutely blew my mind while we sang rounds ,most unbelievable transcendence, and not in a religious manner but spiritually. Best drug ever ,Bliss .


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 26, 2020)

Luz Bella said:


> We called ourselves The Witches. It was our girly group. In our weekly gatherings we caught up with one another about our lives, about our jobs and boyfriends while eating snacks, pastries and sodas or teas. We never summoned demons or made any type of witchcraft. The most farfetched thing we talked about on these reunions was about reincarnation and with some reticence from some of them.
> 
> One evening one of The Witches brought up a handful of stones. She didn't explain anything while she was giving each of us one stone, and the rest of us didn't ask her anything.
> 
> ...



That might explain the stones carried by Shamans, Indians, in small pouches around their necks.


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 28, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> Luz Bella said:
> 
> 
> > We called ourselves The Witches. It was our girly group. In our weekly gatherings we caught up with one another about our lives, about our jobs and boyfriends while eating snacks, pastries and sodas or teas. We never summoned demons or made any type of witchcraft. The most farfetched thing we talked about on these reunions was about reincarnation and with some reticence from some of them.
> ...



Those stones you talk about carried by Shamans could be "charged" with incantations. Maybe some intention is "recorded" in them. I guess.

I know from a witness that around eighty years ago, a group of Gypsies came to a village here in Mexico to sell their gigantic cauldrons made of copper, and other utensils and tools made of iron.  

A group of boys from the village were mocking one of the Gypsy women.
They laughed at her. They call her names everyday.

One day, tired of the bullying boys that always followed her shouting at her mean names, she took from the ground a handful of little stones, spat on them, and threw it on the boys that ran away riding their horses, laughing.
But one of the little stones hit the ankle of one of the boys.

The Gypsies left the village and continued their travels selling their copper cauldrons. 

But the boy got ill and his leg was paralyzed...forever. A dead leg as if made of wood. Dry. 

The power of intention.

Another vehicle to carry our intention is water, but it could be anything. When I'm kneading dough I pray, charging the food of blessings. 

Many years ago I had some turtles in a tank. Every week or so I had to clean the tank and change the water. But I got bored of doing it with that frequency.  So I "blessed" the water of the turtles' tank and this "holy water" lasted twice or more than the regular unblessed water.

Knowing that this works, I use it every time I have Betta fish . I bless the water of the crystal bowl of the fish and it lasts twice or more. And I tought my children how to do it.

My bottles of water have special words written on them. Blessings and/or the intention I want for each bottle of water.  

So. Yes. It's more practical to carry charmed stones...than water, or if we are caught off guard, just pick some from the ground...and "charge" them or "command" them...to obey us... (I'm kidding. I'm not saying is good to be cursing left and right...but, well...i understand that Gypsy woman).

The thing here is that we are part of the One that IS everything. Every THING. And we can put information into or pick up information from THINGS.

 "So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth; It shall not return to Me void, But it shall accomplish what I please, And it shall prosper in the thing for which I sent it".
Isaiah 55:11

Happy Holidays! ?????


----------



## asatiger1966 (Dec 28, 2020)

Luz Bella said:


> asatiger1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Luz Bella said:
> ...




We talked about water and my interaction with it in a 2018 post, do not remember which one.

My recon unit was sent to Okinawa for close quarters combat training with the local practitioners. The locals were highly professional, disciplined,polite, and deadly as hell. Their big focus was that everything was water, and to become water made you invisible.

Become water and you can control other people, and your movements are mesmerizing. Our instructors called the movements " The Dance of the Cobra". There was much more to their ability with water but for another day.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 28, 2020)

asatiger1966 said:


> Luz Bella said:
> 
> 
> > asatiger1966 said:
> ...


This place, us, everything here, every event takes place in water in all its forms. Everything is water, those thoughts we all think are ours...


----------



## Luz Bella (Dec 28, 2020)

Become water...
Good
Very very good.
Be ONE with water ????????


----------

